# Catering Software????



## soupcowb (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey guys,

I've been managing my catering company on paper up to this point... Business has increased to level where I think it's necessary to automate some of the event scheduling and account management processes. Does anyone have advice or recommendations concerning catering/event management software??

Thanks!


----------



## note2note (Feb 8, 2007)

I am a caterer, but I use to be in accounting. Finance wise Quickbooks Pro is excellent. I even taught my brother, and if you new my brother you would know that it's an incredible feat. If you go on ebay I have seen catering software on there for cheap. I don't know how good it is, I just know it is cheap and does catering invoices. 

For around $200.00/300.00 you can get the software at Sam's club or Costco it's cheaper or you can go to Staples and check the Prices there. CompUSA offers one day classes and it's easy. They teach you short cuts. It will help you with invoices, banking, taxes, payroll etc. Quickbooks Pro was set up specifically for small businesses. Do not get the regular Quickbooks software, it's not the same, you must have the (Pro). I hope this helps. I love it, it's pretty neat. You just enter what it asks for like inventory, item prices and tax percentages and it will calculate it on each invoice and at the end of the quarter or however you pay your taxes it will tell you what to pay and you print out the check and it will deduct it from your bank balances etc. You'll be able to go back at the end of the year and see what was spent, profits, taxes etc was for the year.

Good luck


----------



## soupdujour (Jul 14, 2008)

Caterease is the way to go...

We did a ton of research before we purchased, and it is by far the largest and most advanced while still extremely affordable. Our catering business has grown from a $50,000 a year company to bringing in over a million. There is no way that would have been possible without the help of Caterease. 

It allows us the track all of our contacts; plan entire events in the blink of an eye; print contracts, kitchen prints, and invoices; etc... It saves us time, which saves us money.


----------

